# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Σεξυπνία

## bebeka4

Σας έχει συμβεί να ξυπνησετε και να θυμάστε οτι ειδατε σαν ονειρο οτι κάνατε σεξ; και μετα να σας σας πει ο συντροφός σας οτι το βραδυ περασε φανταστικα;
το έψαξα ειναι διαταραχ΄του ύπνου και λέγεται σεξυπνία!

----------


## bebeka4

μου εχει συμβει 2 φορές και ειναι λιγο τρομακτική εμπειρια. ειναι σαν να υπνοβατείς!

----------


## Jane Lovegood

> Σας έχει συμβεί να ξυπνησετε και να θυμάστε οτι ειδατε σαν ονειρο οτι κάνατε σεξ; και μετα να σας σας πει ο συντροφός σας οτι το βραδυ περασε φανταστικα;
> το έψαξα ειναι διαταραχ΄του ύπνου και λέγεται σεξυπνία!


Αλήθεια! Δεν το ήξερα! Δεν μου έχει συμβεί μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## Harley

Μακάρι να είχα αυτού του είδους διαταραχή ύπνου.

----------

